# Is E-Z Command Worth it?



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Found a website that sells this E-Z Commando basic DCC by bachmann, but Im not sure if its worth it. Theres the stand alone system that brings everything you need, and there's also certain DCC onboard locos that come with the controller. Im a little too broke to buy anything more expensive than E-Z command, but I am also skeptic due to the price ($97).


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Save your dough. While it is a decent starter kit for about 40 bucks more you can get this. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NCE-524-10-PROCAB-PROCAR-W-BACKLIT-LCD-YANKEEDABBLER-/310864199304?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4860f33e88

This would be leaps and bounds better than the Bachmann.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

jjb

There's no doubt that NCE and Digitrax DCC systems offer more
capabilities than the Bachmann EZ Command.

It depends on what you expect to do with your layout. If you are
content with running trains but not that excited about sound and
computer control the Bachmann EZ controller and 2 loco deal
is a steal at 97.00. This set has been sold elsewhere for over
$300.00. Later, if you do want to upgrade, your Bachmann DCC locos
will run fine with the NCE or Digitrax controller.

I regularly run 7 DCC locos with my EZ controller with no
problems.

Don


----------



## ZebraCakez (Mar 26, 2011)

NCE PowerCab. 


nuff' said. 


It's hard for me to justify recommending the Bachmann system when you really are a LOT better off just waiting and saving up the extra couple of bucks for the PowerCab.


----------



## underthetire (Jun 6, 2013)

Or, for 100.00 and an old computer you can run Sprog with JMRI. It seems to pretty much run anything and is really nice to program decoders with.

Sent from my G-Tab Quantum using Tapatalk


----------



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm thinking of eventually trying out E-Z Command when I finally make the jump to DCC (it might be soon, as I'm going to give my layout an overhaul this year.) I plan to start with this set:








The hook to me is how it comes with TWO DCC locomotives so you can take advantage of it right away. Plus, since I'm quite new to it, it'd be great for starting out, and then eventually I could upgrade to something better like the Digitrax system.
(I can also run one of my "analog/DC" locomotives with it too, and my Proto 1000 F3A Santa Fe diesel is also DCC-ready, so I could upgrade that as well.)


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

I've had a ez command for a few months works great for me. I have 2 locos a mth full sound then a Bachman no sound. 2 tracks layout is 4x13 then off to side switching yard 3x8 booth side has plenty of power.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Before you buy anything, go to your LHS and ask them to demo what they have.

A friend of mine runs a small hobby store. He ran the Bachmann EZ DCC at first. Both units burned up. Now all he runs is Digitrax controllers and Soundtraxx decoders.

The better stuff is worth the wait while saving up, IMHO.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

ill look into it. I dont have a permanent layout, so Im not sure which one I would benefit mostly from.


----------



## AlbertP (Mar 19, 2014)

I just purchased the EZ command for my current layout, which is just getting started. My previous layouts were DC with blocks. The EZ command is a big improvement over block wiring, and makes wiring a snap. I would agree that other DCC systems have more to offer, but it what you are expecting to do with DCC which is what is important. From what I read, the more sophisticated DCC systems offer more control over sound, operate turnouts and other accessories, and maybe even make your coffee. Since I run early 20th century steam, and don't have block signals and that stuff, and operate my turnouts manually, the EZ command does everything I want it to do.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

When I was running radio stations I would ask my engineer
to appraise whatever equipment we were contemplating.
His usual answer was, adequate.

That just about sums up Bachmann EZ command. It does what
the small layout modeller wants it to do. It is easy and simple
to hook up, and it runs 2 or 3 trains with no problems. And it
is less costly than NCE and Digitrax.

Then, when that day comes you that want to upgrade to some big
time DCC your Bachmann locos will happily go along.

Don


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Sooner or later*

If I may ad something? That sure is an interesting story. And, I think it would be best too
save $100 up front and go with the nicer system, NCE I.M.H.O. Regards, tr1


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

My layout is planned for a mixed theming (still planning it). This means that I will have the past with the present and possibly even futuristic settings. I need something that will allow me to bypass a lot of the wiring stuff because I have never been good with electronics as far as cables and wires go.


----------



## AlbertP (Mar 19, 2014)

@ jjb727 If I was doing that, I would probably by-pass the EZ command and lean towards the more sophisticated systems. The last time I built a layout, DCC was pretty new, and pretty expensive. The main reason I went with the EZ is that I wanted cab control without all the wiring required for DC layouts. Plus, I only have three steamers, on a point-to-point, and cannot imagine myself operating more than two locos at a time.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, I want dcc so that i can store the other engines I have inside a roundhouse or something. I don't like storing my train equipment on shelves because they easily collect dust this way.


----------



## AlbertP (Mar 19, 2014)

@ jjb727 -- I hear that. I will be running two locos on my Quincy, CA short-line, and a Mogul on the WP interchange, and except for the occasional re-railment or maintenance, I don't expect to ever touch them by hand


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Problem is that I have about 18 dc locos and 2 dcc steam locos (both bachmann 4-8-4's)


----------



## AlbertP (Mar 19, 2014)

Wow... I know some folks who would love to have that "problem." Seriously, though, I can't think of an easy solution. If it is possible to convert all them to DCC, even if you don't have enough "channels" to give each their own, you could wire the roundhouse tracks with blocks so those locos sharing a "channel" could be isolated from each other. But again, wow... 20 locos.


----------



## wcsjr1 (Dec 10, 2012)

I recently purchased two of the Bachmann EZ Command systems each packaged with an 0-6-0 engine and tender for $70 each. Since engines alone run about $40 I figured this was a pretty good deal to get started. I think it will be great for the layout I made for my father that is on a 4X5.25 board. I have it shown in another listing. He has the capability to run three engines at the same time while programing up to 9 different engines. His layout has four sidings so at best he might have five engines and the track cleaning car on it at one time and operate only two maybe three engines at a time.

I have my EZ command set up on a small oval for the time being and have tested the DCC equipped engines I just picked up last weekend. One of them is a steam engine with QSI sound and it sounds great. I'm trying my best not to get hooked on sound because it is expensive. My experience with the EZ commander is limited to about four weeks and it works as advertised.

My primary layout which is still a work in progress is on a 5X9 board with three ovals and multiple sidings/yard. I have at least twenty engines and a track cleaning car that are currently or can be converted to DCC. I guess I can program two or more to the same 01 -09 numbers and run them together or keep one on an isolated section of track while running the other. But the bottom line is that this system is designed to operate simultaneously only 3 maybe 4 engines and program up to 9, or 10 if you add a DC controller. I have not tried more than three so not sure what more it will do.

Now for the OH DARN moment. There is a Bachmann 5 amp booster for the system which will allow you to operate more than just three engines at a time, it sells for $200 at Modeltrainstuff.com. The Digitrax Zephyr Xtra Complete DCC Starter System with 3.0 Amp Power Supply sells for $169. It has three times the amps as the Bachmann system so I think this means it can operate three times more engines engines at the same time. Anyone with experience with this system please chime in.

As long as the system doesn't fail my 84 year old father will probably never need anything more. It is easy to operate and for the price it has been working quite well. For the amount of time I have to operate my trains this will be fine for now. BUT I doubt I would purchase the 5 amp booster new in the future if I decide I'm ready to spend more time with my trains. Not when for less money I can buy a system that starts with more power and capabilities than the Bachmann system I would be upgrading.

I do not regret picking up the system for myself as it will allow me to move into DCC at a relatively low price and if I do purchase another system in the future I can have two layouts.

If you don't see yourself operating more than three trains at the same time for the foreseeable future get the Bachmann system with an engine or two and have a great time. If you see yourself operating more than three engines at a time in the near future then continue operating on DC while converting your DC engines to DCC and/or pick up a few DCC equipped engines. My guess, based on what everyone else on this board has said, you will be much happier with a Digitrax or NCE starter system in the long run if you have a large layout. Good luck on your decision.

PS although the EZ systems advertises that you can run a DC engine with it there is a warning that the DC engine may overheat and be damaged due to the difference in power supplied by the DC and DCC systems.


----------

